# Wyrms Footnotes Recreated By Chaosium



## Paragon Lost (Jan 29, 2020)

So awesome, so many fond memories of that time and reading those as teenager.


----------



## Philip Benz (Jan 31, 2020)

A while back I was looking online for these, for the errata and expansions to the old, old boardgames White Bear, Red Moon and Plains of Prax. So glad I need look no further!


----------

